# Profibus -> Profinet



## SPS.at (2 Dezember 2009)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Ich betreue hier so ca. 100 Simatic S7 die zu 90% mit Profibusteilnehmern versehen sind.

Nun steht wieder ein größerer Neubau an und ich würd diesen mit Profinet realisieren.

Ohne mich groß mit Profinet beschäftigt zu haben würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören ob das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für oder gegen Profinet spricht.

Profibus wird weiter in der Anlage vorhanden bleiben da FU und Waagen nicht anders koppelbar sind.

Es werden ca. 4 Stück S7-414 im Verbund arbeiten (Kommunikation über Ethernet), die ca. 50 Unterstationen ET200S sollen wahlweise über Profibus oder eben Profinet angebunden werden. 

Interessant wäre für mich die Ringstruktur von Profinet da in der Anlage relativ häufig umgebaut und erweitert wird.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Meinungen und Inputs
grüße aus wien
tom


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2009)

SPS.at schrieb:


> Interessant wäre für mich die Ringstruktur von Profinet da in der Anlage relativ häufig umgebaut und erweitert wird.


Hallo Tom,
was meinst Du mit Ringstruktur von Profinet?
Das ist ja mit einer der Vorteile von Profinet, dass ich *keinen* Ring wie bei Profibus habe, sondern alles Sternförmig anfahren kann.
Gerade wenn viel umgebaut und verschoben wird.


----------



## MW (2 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit einer der Vorteile von Profinet, dass ich *keinen* Ring wie bei Profibus habe, sondern alles Sternförmig anfahren kann.



wo hast den du bei Profibus einen Ring ? das is doch immer eine Linie, den einzigen Profibus den man im Ring aufbauen kann, geht doch über LWL.


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2009)

MW schrieb:


> wo hast den du bei Profibus einen Ring ? das is doch immer eine Linie,


Ja klar MW hast ja recht, das meinte ich ja auch, einen offenen Ring (Linie) 
Halt von einer Station zur nächsten.


----------



## SPS.at (2 Dezember 2009)

*Ring*

Die Switches sind ringförmig verbunden, bzw. würde ich sie so aufbauen. Dann könnte man während dem Betrieb problemlos teilnehmer connecten oder eben wegnehmen, was bei profibus sicher nicht so einfach geht.
grüße
tom


----------



## sailor (2 Dezember 2009)

Servus,
das hab ich auch mal gedacht. Hab das auch gemacht, ohne jedoch die Hinweise für Profinet (z.B. bei Siemens) zu lesen. Es gehen nur sternförmige Anordnungen. Ring = Crash. Hab das aus eigener Erfahrung in einen fernen Lande erleben dürfen. Absolut chaotische Phänomene. Profinet ja. Aber wenn du viel im Netz arbeitest, würde ich eher ausreichend Switche empfehlen und auf jeden TN einzeln gehen, bzw. sinnvolle Aufteilung in Gruppen (Stern) vornehmen.
Gruß aus Norwegen 
Sailor


----------



## SPS.at (3 Dezember 2009)

*auf die Hardware kommts an*

Danke Sailor!
Aber ich denke es kommt auf die eingesetzte Hardware an ob Ringstrukturen am "Backbone" unterstützt werden.
Wenn man die einzelnen Unterstationen auf Switches führt und nicht die internen Switches auf den Teilnehmern nutzt dann sollte das kein Problem sein.

Ich bin schon langem ein Verfechter von Hardwareeinsatz da ich füher viel zu viel Zeit und damit Geld verbraten habe mit Softwareengineering Hardwaremängel zu beheben.
Langfristig ist das unmöglich, deshalb ist es für Kunden und natürlich mich selbst unter dem Strich besser nicht an der Hardware zu sparen.

grüße
thomas


----------



## sailor (3 Dezember 2009)

Die Probleme hatte ich mit Siemens Sinamics und ET200S. Nur Switche im Ring? Ja.Ok. Aber was hat das für einen Vorteil?
Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2009)

SPS.at schrieb:


> Interessant wäre für mich die Ringstruktur von Profinet da in der Anlage relativ häufig umgebaut und erweitert wird.



Wenn du häufige Umbauten hast, dann ist Profinet einfach flexibler als Profibus.
Ansonsten hängt es sehr von der Anlage ab, in wie weit du Vorteile gegenüber Profibus hast. Bei uns hat es sich bislang nicht gerechnet. Wir bleiben nach wie vor bei Profibus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

